# Breastmilk Stains on Clothes



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Many of my shirts have breastmilk stains that look almost like grease stains. They're not coming out in the laundry. I asked about it at a LLL meeting, thinking that it must be a common problem, and everyone looked at me like I had three heads. Maybe my milk is extra-fatty, causing the grease stains? Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions for how to get rid of the stains. TIA for any replies


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

: i've got 3 shirts soaking in the washing machine right now because of the flippin oily milk stains on them


----------



## Katie063008 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just started to notice stains on my shirts too. Going to try oxyclean type product


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I use the Dawn Power Dissolver (the stuff you spray on stuck-on gunk and let it sit) on my grease stains. Not the most green way to go about it but it gets the job done.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I get 'em too. It's why I live in ratty t-shirts while my milk is settling down, because I know the shirts that I wear will forever be stained.

I tried oxyclean, but never tried Dawn.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
I use the Dawn Power Dissolver (the stuff you spray on stuck-on gunk and let it sit) on my grease stains. Not the most green way to go about it but it gets the job done.

Will this work on old stains, that have been through the washer and dryer a few times already?


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

yes


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I just noticed these on DS shirts. I was folding up some stuff to sell that he has outgrown and noticed they had these grease type stains, and these were shirts he wore before solids. I was so confused. Anyway I notice them more on his organic cotton and soy shirts. Anyone have a green way to get out the stains?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, I wrecked lots of shirts with milk stains. And like you, nobody I spoke to had ever had that problem.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Me too! I ruined quite a few t-shirts til I figured out what it was.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I have never noticed stains on my shirts so I would have been bewildered too if you had asked me. BUT, I think you may have cleared up the mystery of the greasy stains on my sheets. Thanks!

You have no idea how much the search for the mysterious source of those stains have been bothering me.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

In future, don't use hot water. Heat sets protein stains.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I have never noticed stains on my shirts so I would have been bewildered too if you had asked me. BUT, I think you may have cleared up the mystery of the greasy stains on my sheets. Thanks!

You have no idea how much the search for the mysterious source of those stains have been bothering me.

I have them on my sheets, too. I think they're from the lanolin, however, not my milk because when I drip milk on my clothes it comes out easily.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i use 7th gen. dish soap to get them out.


----------



## Brightside (Oct 6, 2006)

:

I water down dish detergent enough to use it in a spray bottle, and treat all my stains with that and some elbow grease. Usually gets those greasy stains out, even if they have made it through the dryer. I hate those stains! A lot of my clothes are solids, so they show like crazy.

Good luck!


----------

